# grass for digging boxes



## yorna (Nov 23, 2016)

What sort of grass seed did you use for your digging boxes?


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I've used wheat berries (wheat grass) and mung beans (bean sprouts) from the bulk section at the grocery store. I've also just used wild bird seed and that was nice because it produced a variety of things. One helpful tip would be to sprout the seeds/wheat/beans before planting them.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

Do they eat the wheatgrass? I use it for rabbits, and I know it's good for them, but haven't heard as much about it for rats.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Wheatgrass/catgrass is fine for rats to munch. It's not as common so there aren't many articles written about it.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> One helpful tip would be to sprout the seeds/wheat/beans before planting them.


I've seen other people say this on dig box threads. Since I don't have a green thumb, I've always wondered why that would make a difference. What is the benefit? 

Thanks,
~M


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

MRM said:


> I've seen other people say this on dig box threads. Since I don't have a green thumb, I've always wondered why that would make a difference. What is the benefit?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~M


You may certainly plant dry wheat in the dig box but you will have to give it a decent watering to germinate and germination rates may not be as successful or you may encounter more mold issues. For a ratty dig box, I prefer, as I'm sure you can imagine, a dryer box rather than a mud pit. If you soak for about 8 hours you'll notice the wheat swells up and already begins to sprout in that short period of time.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Lara said:


> Do they eat the wheatgrass? I use it for rabbits, and I know it's good for them, but haven't heard as much about it for rats.


No, at least my rats have all eaten the 'berry', roots and part of the stem. Throwing in a portion of fully sprouted wheat grass or using it in a dig box simply adds to the foraging experience.

OP- other options include barley (although I have had poor luck with germination), oats and any number of the human sprouting seeds. I've read that broccoli sprouts are particularly beneficial to ratty (and human) health.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

MRM said:


> I've seen other people say this on dig box threads. Since I don't have a green thumb, I've always wondered why that would make a difference. What is the benefit?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~M


IMO there is no astounding nutritional benefit to letting the wheat grow into grass. The only main difference is that the seeds have gluten and the grass does not. The rats probably won't eat the stuff anyway.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Asiposea said:


> You may certainly plant dry wheat in the dig box but you will have to give it a decent watering to germinate and germination rates may not be as successful or you may encounter more mold issues. For a ratty dig box, I prefer, as I'm sure you can imagine, a dryer box rather than a mud pit. If you soak for about 8 hours you'll notice the wheat swells up and already begins to sprout in that short period of time.


Good to know, thank you!
~M


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

rottengirl said:


> IMO there is no astounding nutritional benefit to letting the wheat grow into grass. The only main difference is that the seeds have gluten and the grass does not. The rats probably won't eat the stuff anyway.


To clarify on this point, sprouted grains and seeds have health benefits, but depending on the variety in use, the timing is important if you want to maximize the nutrient value. For instance, wheat grains are said to be best at around 2-3 days while broccoli sprouts are best at 5-6 days. For those looking specifically at the nutrition of the sprouts it is best to research the specific seed you have in mind. 

Otherwise...allowing something like wheat to grow into grass adds to the fun. Plus it's pretty 


http://www.camarattery.com/sprouting-seeds
https://wholegrainscouncil.org/whol...ole-grain-refined-grain/sprouted-whole-grains
https://sproutpeople.org/growing-broccoli-sprouts/
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?342585-Sprouts-for-Rats&highlight=sprouting+rats


----------

